# how do you tell a fire from a normal royal



## jayson7365 (Mar 4, 2008)

how do you no what royal is a fire or not?ie markers,eye colour,belley marks or colour?

plz help


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Fires have a very pale splodge on their heads, plus their pattern is a bit funky.
main thing is the price though.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

fire... (this one's too hot, and she knows it !!!)...











normal...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Fire and normal, side by side, in the same lighting:










Fires tend to have a brassy yellow colouration rather than the more caramel-brown or slightly reddish colours of normals.

Fires tend to have white "flames" inside the BLACK markings that touch their bellies.

Fires tend to have a light-coloured "thumbprint" on the top of their heads.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i also find (esp on my lot) that all of the belly pattern is faded/ghostly...
agreed "chr-", oops "ssthisto" ??? :2thumb:


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

here is my fire too, think it shows what alan and ssithsto are talking about, a really good one is so different to a normal, but it is harder to tell if its not a great fire. i couldnt see the difference either til i got my fire, its easier to see in the flesh to be honest with you.


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

and one of my norms,


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kerryrep22 said:


> here is my fire too, think it shows what alan and ssithsto are talking about, a really good one is so different to a normal, but it is harder to tell if its not a great fire. i couldnt see the difference either til i got my fire, its easier to see in the flesh to be honest with you.
> 
> image


wicked fire boy you got there kerry...


----------

